# Where Am I???



## eMacMan

Pretty simple, just guess where the image was taken. Hints may be given as needed.


----------



## rgray

deleted


----------



## eMacMan

Close but it's just a little bit closer to the centre of the known universe.


----------



## chimo

Oklahoma?


----------



## eMacMan

A bit closer than that to Lake George.


----------



## SINC

Wyoming?


----------



## eMacMan

To clarify, despite its pretensions TO is not the center of the known universe. 

RGray had the State right but missed the actual location.


----------



## chimo

Divide


----------



## eMacMan

Divide is indeed the Center of the Known Universe and like Lake George is also very close. Location shares a name with a nearby national Monument.


----------



## chimo

I first guessed Oklahoma based on a fleeting memory of an old Hoyt Axton Pizza Hut commercial. 

"Oklahoma City - cultural center of the universe...... Wrangled this pizza myself......"


----------



## Kazak

I hope this is what the OP had in mind.

Where am I?


----------



## eMacMan

Kazak said:


> I hope this is what the OP had in mind.
> 
> Where am I?
> 
> View attachment 21232


It is. 

Still waiting for someone to pin the original post actual location which is close to both Lake George, CO and Divide, CO. Also there is nearby National Monument with the towns name as part of its monikor.

In the meantime no reason we can't pursue both.


----------



## Kazak

eMacMan said:


> Still waiting for someone to pin the original post actual location which is close to both Lake George, CO and Divide, CO. Also there is nearby National Monument with the towns name as part of its monikor.


Sorry, I thought the first one was done. Can't help, because I've never been to CO.


----------



## Kazak

Okay, I found this guy in "downtown" Cascade, Colorado, which appears to be the beginning of Pikes Peak Highway, which would be the National Monument to which you referred. It's not the same figure, but I'm guessing there's a series of them in the area, like Vancouver did with grizzlies and orcas. Close enough?








In the meantime, any guesses for my pic? No hints until there's a guess.


----------



## eMacMan

Kazak said:


> Okay, I found this guy in "downtown" Cascade, Colorado, which appears to be the beginning of Pikes Peak Highway, which would be the National Monument to which you referred. It's not the same figure, but I'm guessing there's a series of them in the area, like Vancouver did with grizzlies and orcas. Close enough?
> View attachment 21236
> 
> 
> In the meantime, any guesses for my pic? No hints until there's a guess.


Part of the same project but not THE elk in question. The national monument mentioned is known (or is that more or less unknown?) for various fossils including giant petrified redwoods. Also as previously implied the town we are looking for is between Lake George and Divide, CO. 

My first guess on the light house is somewhere on Prince Edward island?? Complete and total guess.


----------



## Kazak

Okay, I don't have much time now, but I'll look again in the morning.

First hint is a closer view of one of the signs.


----------



## SINC

Somewhere in Washington state?


----------



## Kazak

Nope. Big hint: It's not part of the continental US.


----------



## Kazak

Okay, I finally found it in Florissant, CO, home of the Florissant Fossil Beds.

Proof:


----------



## eMacMan

Kazak said:


> Okay, I finally found it in Florissant, CO, home of the Florissant Fossil Beds.
> 
> Proof:
> 
> View attachment 21253


Tis indeed the spot.


----------



## eMacMan

Possibly this light house?
Kauhola Point Lighthouse, Hawaii at Lighthousefriends.com


----------



## Kazak

That be it. You have to walk in for over a mile, and it's insanely windy there, but there are some interesting landforms in the area. And, of course, no matter where you go in Hawaii, you're still in Hawaii, which is a good thing.

Someone else's turn.


----------



## SINC

New challenge:


----------



## Kazak

That's easy. That picture was taken inside SINC's motor home, which is currently in SINC's driveway. Do I win?


----------



## SINC

Actually it was taken from inside the Suzuki. Edited version (without dash) to appear whenever my MobileMe disk finishes syncing. Sorry, no winner guess there Kazak.


----------



## Kazak

Now that you mention it, you appear to be too close to the road for a motor home.


----------



## Kazak

Okay, just to get going, we know you've been all over the SW US, so my starting guess is that just around that bend and down that hill is a spectacular panorama of the Grand Canyon.


----------



## SINC

No, the Grand Canyon is hundreds of miles from this location and in another state.


----------



## eMacMan

Seems awfully familiar. Northern Utah?


----------



## screature

I was about to say Utah as well.... somewhere close to Zion perhaps?


----------



## mrjimmy

I'm trying the scatter gun approach:

Valley Of The Gods Utah,

Bluff Utah

or, 

Close to Monument Valley Utah.

I've been to all three and the photo looks the most like my first choice.


----------



## SINC

Utah is right, but the locales so far are not.


----------



## eMacMan

Capitol Reef Area?


----------



## SINC

Closer, but no cigar. It is however inside a national park. 

Not near Zion, Valley of the Gods, Monument Valley or Bluff.


----------



## eMacMan

Closest park to Capitol Reef is:
Arches National park.


----------



## SINC

Yep, right on the money.


----------



## eMacMan

Next up a Dinosaur.


----------



## Kazak

That's not a real dinosaur. They're distinct.


----------



## eMacMan

> That's not a real dinosaur. They're distinct.


Nope not part of da stinkin society.


----------



## Kazak

Well, I've been to Dinosaur Provincial Park and to Drumheller, and I don't recognize that critter. Is it in Canada?


----------



## eMacMan

Kazak said:


> Well, I've been to Dinosaur Provincial Park and to Drumheller, and I don't recognize that critter. Is it in Canada?


No.


----------



## SINC

Dinosaur National Monument in CO.?


----------



## MacDoc

Make a guess at Santiago de Cuba....there were some odd critters there and given that hook on the horn ....and tattered appearance


----------



## eMacMan

No and No. Both locations are too far south.

Hint: Not part of any Dinosaur or Fossil bed type of monument.


----------



## SINC

Somewhere in Montana then?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Somewhere in Montana then?


Yes it is in Montana. Care to try to pin the dinosaur on the town?


----------



## Kazak

Found him. Appears to be in Egg Mountain.


----------



## Kazak

Where am I?


----------



## eMacMan

Kazak said:


> Found him. Appears to be in Egg Mountain.
> View attachment 21285


That's the one although the correct location is Choteau, MT.

Latest looks like part of an airport?


----------



## Sonal

O'Hare?


----------



## SINC

Denver perchance?


----------



## Kazak

It is an airport, but not in North America.

(I love those huge vehicles they use to move people from terminal to terminal in Denver. I'd like to be there in the winter some time.)


----------



## Sonal

Charles De Gaulle 

Heathrow

Rome.

Shanghai.

(I have a funny feeling I've been in this airport....)


----------



## Kazak

No x4. Three of your four guesses are in the right continent, though. I don't know if there are any identifying clues in the picture, so I was hoping someone might recognize it. If not, guess away.


----------



## Sonal

Kazak said:


> No x4. Three of your four guesses are in the right continent, though. I don't know if there are any identifying clues in the picture, so I was hoping someone might recognize it. If not, guess away.


I was trying to get a good look at those ads, but couldn't make anything out.

Frankfurt?


----------



## Kazak

That is correct. Someone else's turn.


----------



## Sonal

I knew I had been to that airport before. 

Okay, where am I?


----------



## MacDoc

Looks like something the Dutch would build


----------



## KC4

Pamana Canal?


----------



## Sonal

MacDoc said:


> Looks like something the Dutch would build





KC4 said:


> Pamana Canal?


No, and no.


----------



## Kazak

Is it a lock?


----------



## Sonal

Kazak said:


> Is it a lock?


Not a lock.


----------



## KC4

Is it a dam?


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Kazak

I believe he's right.







Have you been there, Sonal? It must be amazing.


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Kazak

I don't know, but you'd better get out of there fast.


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Max

Wherever it is, it's a great image.


----------



## The Doug

steviewhy said:


> Where am I?


Kenya?


----------



## Sonal

steviewhy said:


> Three gorges dam in China.


Ding, ding, ding! We have a winner!



Kazak said:


> I believe he's right.
> Have you been there, Sonal? It must be amazing.


I have been there, and it is amazing.


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## eMacMan

Australia??


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Kazak

Lake Ballard, Western Australia









Someone else can take a turn.


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Kazak

Don't know if this will be dead simple or tricky. Where am I?


----------



## KC4

Is it in a museum?


----------



## Kazak

Not in the traditional sense, no. Sorry I can't be clearer.


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Kazak

Maybe this will help, maybe not.


----------



## eMacMan

I am thinking part of an Apollo command module?


----------



## Kazak

No. Hint: The photo is taken looking straight up.


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Kazak

They are glass.

The photo is from Seattle (you still have to figure out where), but I have seen something almost identical in Vancouver. I don't know if you can find these in other cities, but I wouldn't be surprised if you could.


----------



## eMacMan

Space Needle?


----------



## Kazak

Not the Space Needle (didn't think we had one in Vancouver).

Okay, you've suffered long enough. Here's what it looks like from the other side.


----------



## Sonal

Oh, it's those purple glass things in the sidewalk... they allow light into the space below, right? (We don't have them in Toronto, but I do remember them out west.)


----------



## Kazak

Yep, there are underground streets in Vancouver and Seattle. The Seattle tour is quite interesting, if you're not claustrophobic or afraid of the dark.


----------



## Sonal

Okay then. Where am I?


----------



## SINC

Artificial ski hill in Dubai?


----------



## kps

I'm thinking salt and someplace in Asia...


----------



## Sonal

kps said:


> I'm thinking salt and someplace in Asia...


Nope, nope and....



SINC said:


> Artificial ski hill in Dubai?


....nope.


----------



## SINC

Urubamba, Peru salt mine?


----------



## eMacMan

Potash mine in Saskatchewan. 

Picked that as it would be nice to bring this thread home to Canada.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Urubamba, Peru salt mine?


Nope.



eMacMan said:


> Potash mine in Saskatchewan.
> 
> Picked that as it would be nice to bring this thread home to Canada.


Nope. But it is in Canada.


----------



## eMacMan

Hmmm
TO stockpiling salt?


----------



## Sonal

eMacMan said:


> Hmmm
> TO stockpiling salt?


Right city, wrong stockpile.


----------



## chimo

Gypsum?


----------



## eMacMan

White sand???


----------



## Niteshooter

Sonal said:


> Okay then. Where am I?


How in the world did you get into the barn at Redpath Sugar?


----------



## Sonal

Niteshooter said:


> How in the world did you get into the barn at Redpath Sugar?


We have a winner!

It was last year at Doors Open Toronto. We couldn't go into the main factory, but the barn of unprocessed sugar was fine.

Here's another shot of the same mountain of sugar. (This is before it gets cleaned and processed.)


----------



## Kazak

Cool. Who's next?


----------



## eMacMan

Niteshooter if he cares to. Otherwise I have what should be a fairly easy one.


----------



## Niteshooter

I was amazed you got into the place it's sealed up like Fort Knox!

Ok try this easy one!


----------



## Niteshooter

Oh oh, should I be posting clues?


----------



## KC4

Nope, not yet Niteshooter. We can ask questions to get clues...

Where is it? 

(Just kidding) 

Is it in North America?


----------



## eMacMan

I was thinking South Eastern AB or SW Saskatchewan?


----------



## Niteshooter

KC4 said:


> Nope, not yet Niteshooter. We can ask questions to get clues...
> 
> 
> Is it in North America?


Yes!


----------



## Niteshooter

eMacMan said:


> I was thinking South Eastern AB or SW Saskatchewan?


Hmmmm nope


----------



## Kazak

Don't know where it is, but it's a great shot.


----------



## Niteshooter

Kazak said:


> Don't know where it is, but it's a great shot.


Thanks!


----------



## KC4

Yes Niteshooter it's a fantastic shot. I love the light on the fence and how the fence brings our eye to the building. 

DEW line, in Alaska?


----------



## Sonal

Niteshooter said:


> I was amazed you got into the place it's sealed up like Fort Knox!


I have no idea where this is, but if you want to get into the Redpath Sugar factory barn (or other forbidden places in Toronto), keep an eye out for Doors Open Toronto, which is usually the last weekend in May. The Redpath Sugar factory is there every year, though depending on timing, there may not necessarily be sugar to process in the barn.

I'd mention other places I've gotten into, except that I might want to use 'em for this game.


----------



## Niteshooter

KC4 said:


> Yes Niteshooter it's a fantastic shot. I love the light on the fence and how the fence brings our eye to the building.
> 
> DEW line, in Alaska?


Nope, you're getting..... cold......


----------



## Niteshooter

Sonal said:


> I have no idea where this is, but if you want to get into the Redpath Sugar factory barn (or other forbidden places in Toronto), keep an eye out for Doors Open Toronto, which is usually the last weekend in May. The Redpath Sugar factory is there every year, though depending on timing, there may not necessarily be sugar to process in the barn.
> 
> I'd mention other places I've gotten into, except that I might want to use 'em for this game.


Cool, thanks for the tip. I was hassled by security guards one time while taking photos of a ship unloading.


----------



## chimo

Cape Spear?


----------



## Niteshooter

chimo said:


> Cape Spear?


Ding, ding, ding!! We have a winner! Congratulations!!


----------



## chimo

OK, this could be easy.


----------



## Kazak

Slinky plant?


----------



## chimo

Nope.


----------



## eMacMan

Not sure why but I am thinking Somewhere in Phoenix, Arizona.


----------



## chimo

eMacMan said:


> Not sure why but I am thinking Somewhere in Phoenix, Arizona.



Nope, try cater-corner.


----------



## chimo

chimo said:


> Nope, try cater-corner.


Cater-corner "State-wise".


----------



## SINC

Nevada?


----------



## chimo

SINC said:


> Nevada?


Wrong corner.


----------



## SINC

Utah?


----------



## chimo

SINC said:


> Utah?


Getting closer - a little more to the right. Starting to _converge_ on the right location - it's now a _beautiful_ place in _america_.

The city where this is located has a famous location that has been featured in many action/thriller movies (although this feature is not related).


----------



## eMacMan

So we are talking Colorado. Colorado Springs? Thought the mountain looked like South Cheyenne Mountain.

World Arena


----------



## chimo

eMacMan said:


> So we are talking Colorado. Colorado Springs? Thought the mountain looked like South Cheyenne Mountain.
> 
> World Arena


Excellent! Correct city! My previous post with the italics give some hints to the specific site name.


----------



## eMacMan

Found it downtown confluence park.
Google Images









Like your view much better


----------



## eMacMan

Next up.


----------



## Kazak

Well, I know I haven't been there.

Little help?


----------



## eMacMan

Kazak said:


> Well, I know I haven't been there.
> 
> Little help?


It's a natural bridge.


----------



## Kazak

Got that.


----------



## eMacMan

Kazak said:


> Got that.


So start with a guess so we can start to narrow it down.


----------



## Niteshooter

Is this in eastern Canada (Ontario to Newfoundland)?


----------



## eMacMan

Not in Eastern Canada.


----------



## Niteshooter

Europe?


----------



## eMacMan

Usa


----------



## Kazak

I'm thinking SW again, but it's the lush greenery across the river that throws me.


----------



## SINC

Maybe Texas?


----------



## eMacMan

Texas is the right part of the world but does not border the state in question.


----------



## Kazak

Okay, I have established that there are lots of states that do not border Texas and that contain natural bridges. How about Tennessee? Wisconsin?


----------



## eMacMan

Further west than Tennessee and Wisconsin. The lush greenery is somewhat misleading. Located in a county which happens to share a name with a brand of athletic shoes.


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## rondini

Cheltenham Badlands, between Milton and ERin, in Ontario


----------



## rondini

*Where am I?*


----------



## eMacMan

steviewhy said:


> Ayres Natural Bridge in Converse County, Wyoming
> 
> Ayres Natural Bridge Park - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Bing! Bing! Correct of course. 

Interesting that the article refers to the water as La Prele Creek but in the park it is called Box Elder Creek. The park and bridge was donated to Converse County by the Ayers Family with the condition that public access remain free. There is a grounds keeper who lives on site from I believe May through October. The lovely park is supported through donations, both camping and visitation are absolutely free should you choose not to donate.


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## rondini

Any thoughts on my photo? Taken by myself, too!!


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## rondini

Tell me about it! Too many drinks now and i fall asleep.


----------



## SINC

rondini said:


> Any thoughts on my photo? Taken by myself, too!!


Carlsbad Caverns?


----------



## rondini

nope


----------



## eMacMan

Cave of the Winds, CO Springs?


----------



## rondini

sorry nope


----------



## eMacMan

Time for a hint, otherwise we'll need to move along to the next photo.


----------



## rondini

OK, hint is here. Yes to a cave of some sort. No to it being west of the Mississippi.


----------



## SINC

Mammoth Cave in Kentucky?


----------



## rondini

We have a winner!
I still wonder how they get the toilet "products' out of there!


----------



## Kazak

You're up, SINC. How about some CanCon?


----------



## eMacMan

Since Don seems distracted today will jump in and it is indeed CanCon.


----------



## Kazak

Ontario?


----------



## eMacMan

Further West


----------



## Kazak

Is this just off a highway, or did you hike or drive in?


----------



## eMacMan

Drove in but also visible from nearest highway.


----------



## Roofjac

Frank's Slide, in southern Alberta?


----------



## eMacMan

Roofjac said:


> Frank's Slide, in southern Alberta?


Guess that's close enough. Actually the East edge of the Frank Slide.

Urrup


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> You're up, SINC. How about some CanCon?


OK, here you go:


----------



## rondini

My ex-girlfriend's sailboat, somewhere near vancouver island? Oh wait, i think hers is blue.


----------



## SINC

Right province.


----------



## KC4

Mara Lake?


----------



## eMacMan

Okanogan?


----------



## SINC

Nope, not even close to Mara.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Okanogan?


Yep, just off Illahie Beach near Summerland.


----------



## eMacMan

This one may be a bit too easy.


----------



## KC4

Crowsnest Mountain?


----------



## eMacMan

Nope but you are with in 100 miles of the target.


----------



## eMacMan

Clearly time for another hint. This shot was taken just a few feet away from the other. Not after the mountains name just a fairly close location.


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## eMacMan

Whichever Three Sisters (Fernie or Canmore) you are moving in the wrong direction from the first guess of Crowsnest Mountain.


----------



## DDKD726

This one might be tricky, ill give you a hint, its south of Ontario.


----------



## DDKD726




----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## eMacMan

steviewhy said:


> Red Rock Canyon in Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta, Canada
> 
> Red Rock Canyon in Waterton Lakes National Park


We have a winner. I am pretty sure the mountain is Mt. Blakiston although Mt. Anderson is also a possibility.


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## DDKD726

That last one was the ferry terminal on Staten Island.

How about this one?


----------



## rondini

BCE Place, Toronto


----------



## DDKD726

Ya, that one was too easy 😁


----------



## Niteshooter

Ok here's one for you.


----------



## yeeeha

DDKD726 said:


> How about this one?
> View attachment 24815


Brookfield Place in downtown Toronto, Front St. & Bay St.


----------



## DDKD726

Niteshooter said:


> Ok here's one for you.


Hmm any hints? Country? Province?


----------



## Niteshooter

It's in Ontario.


----------



## julian_photo

Kind of looks like a building down on Queens Quay but i'm not sure on that last one.


----------



## kps

julian_photo said:


> Kind of looks like a building down on Queens Quay but i'm not sure on that last one.


Kind of is. It's the LCBO building at Queen's Quay and Freeland st.


----------



## DDKD726

Niteshooter said:


> It's in Ontario.


Is it Ryerson??


----------



## Niteshooter

kps said:


> Kind of is. It's the LCBO building at Queen's Quay and Freeland st.


Wow that was too easy! Congratulations we have a winner!


----------

